#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chaloem Phrakiat Thai Prachan National Park

## dirtydog

* Chaloem Phrakiat Thai Prachan National Park* 

Ratchaburi

*General Information*

The area of Chaloem Phrakiat Thai Prachan National Park is a part of National reserved forest that located on the left bank of Phachi river in Yang Huk sub district, Pak Tho district, Tanaosi sub district and Tha Khoei sub district, Suan Phueng district, Ban Kha sub district and Ban Bueng sub district, Ban Kha district, Ratchaburi province. 




In the past this area was used to be an important strategy zone under the influence of the communist party of Thailand. There were many battles between the government officers and communist terrorists to lead to the lost of life and damaged property. Later the government could control the situation and brought about the serenity into this area. Then the government planed to recover forest and wildlife in deteriorated parts in accordance with the intention of Her Majesty Queen Sirikit and encouraged local people career development for better living. 

The Foundation for the Promotion of Supplementary Occupations in Her Majestys royal patronage in cooperation with the Royal Thai Army, the Royal Forest Department, the Royal Irrigation Department, Land Development Department, Ratchaburi province and the other organizations concerned carry out for setting Chaloem Phrakiat Thai Prachan Park at Thai Prachan village, Yang Huk sub district, Pak Tho district to be a botanical garden including encouragement of local people career development since March 2534. 

National Park, Wildlife and Plant Conservation Department considered and agreed that the area of Chaloem Phrakiat Thai Prachan Park project in the boundary of the left bank of Pachi River National reserved forest with the area of 384.39 sq.km, still remains a fertile forest and covering many tourism places. Therefore this area is appropriated to declare as a national park. On April 30,2003, an official letter was sent to the Conservation Forest Administration Office 5 requesting expedition of the area in order to establish this area as a national park and then there was an urgent letter dated May 9, 2003 to the mentioned office for a preliminary survey of the hot spring area setting to be a forest park. 

Due to the hot spring area is a part of Chaloem Phrakiat Thai Prachan Park project, therefore the Conservation Forest Administration Office 5 appointed officer, the project leader to do survey of the Chaloem Phrakiat Thai Prachan park project area and the adjacent area to propose as a national park according to the order dated May 26, 2003. 

*Geography*

High mountain range carries in the north-south axis on the west of Ratchaburi province until adjoining Myanmar border. Covering an area of 349.59 sq.km. in Pak Tho, Suan Phueng and Ban Kha district, Ratchaburi province. The highest peak of the mountain is Khao Yuet or Khao Phra Lop which stands about 834 m from MSL. The doorsill trait of the area is sedimentary rock, which composed conglomerate, sedimentary rock, limestone, shale and sand stone. Soil condition has high fertile fulfill with organic matter. The type of soil is sandy loam which has high ability to absorb water. 

Mae Prachan mountain ridge is the watershed of many streams such as Huai Phusai, Huai Tha Khoei, Huai Pu Namron of the Mae Prachan river watershed, which flow in to the Phetchaburi river and Pha Chi river watershed which flows in to the Mae Klong river. 

*Climate*

Rather chilly all year long, because of the influent of southwest monsoon in rainy season and northeast monsoon in the winter. It is able to separate into 3 seasons as a summer runs in late March-June, a rainy season starts in July-October and a winter starts from November to February.

*Flora and Fauna*

The general characteristic of plant community in Chaloem Phrakiat Thai Prachan National Park comprises mixed deciduous forest which covers mostly area on the west part of the park. The main species are Pterocarpus macrocarpa, Xylia kerrii and Lagerstroemia spp. etc. The lower plants are many bamboo species. 

Dry evergreen forest covers the area of the west and north part, main species are Dipterocarpus alatus, D. turbinatus, Anisoptera costata etc. Lower plants are bamboo, rattan, palm and fern etc. 

This national park area is still maintain the abundant of biodiversity because it is connected to Kaeng Krachan National Park (The Indochinese Tiger  Part Two: How I capture tigers on film and digital), Mainam Phachi Wildlife Sanctuary and Myanmar. So, this offers chance for wild animal to migrate regularly. For example, the animals that are often seen are Zambar deer, mouse deer, common muntjac, gaur, wild boar, Asian black bear, langur, monkey, civet, flying lemur, porcupine and siamese hare etc. 

Birds found are brown hornbill, great hornbill, oriental-pied hornbill, wreathed hornbill, black hornbill, dove, hawk, owl, bulbul, coucal, thrush, oriole, francolin, hill myna, drongo, roller, woodpecker, leaf bird, paradise flycatcher, jungle fowl, pond heron and green malkoha. 

Amphibian found are toad, tree frog and bullfrog. Reptile found are turtle, many kinds of snakes, monitor lizard, and butterfly lizard.

----------

